# Camelot Theme Park - June 2015



## T0n3r (Jun 30, 2015)

Visited Camelot on Sunday for a 2nd explore site in the afternoon with a friend,wasn't sure what to expect in terms of access to it with it being a theme park & also being closed since 2012, Had no issues getting into the theme park, could literally walk right through the main entrance.

Upon arrival to the site, saw a few groups of people who clearly had the same idea as we did, Security wise wasn't really a problem there was a red car that drove round & was parked up from time to time but apart from that it was fine, There seemed to be a lot of vandalism caused to many of the shops/shutters etc



> Camelot Theme Park was a resort and theme park located in the English county of Lancashire. The park's theme was the well-known legend of Camelot, and the park decor incorporated pseudo-medieval elements.
> One of the rollercoasters can be seen from the M6 near the Charnock Richard Services. The site is owned by The Story Group, and was operated by Knights Leisure. The park featured many rides, taking a target audience of families and younger children, however the park also boasted numerous thrill rides and roller coasters, including Whirlwind (a spinning coaster), Knightmare and Excalibur. The park opened in 1983 and was operating seasonally until late 2012. The park was based on the story of 'Camelot, King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table'


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice to see some different shots from this place.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 2, 2015)

Blimey that's starting to get pretty trashed. 
Still looks a top explore and you have a lovely set of shots! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## T0n3r (Jul 2, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Blimey that's starting to get pretty trashed.
> Still looks a top explore and you have a lovely set of shots!
> Thanks for sharing



There was a hell of a lot of vandalism & spray painting all over (I'll post them up later) was a great day doing Whittingham & then this in the same day for a first ever venture, might not be much but slowly learning


----------



## Lavino (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice first report some good shots could do with spaces inbetween pics next time


----------



## rockfordstone (Jul 3, 2015)

thanks for some new shots of this place. as fascinating as the place is there is the chance you can get saturated after seeing similar images often, so well done


----------



## Doodle (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you. This is another one on my list, I have to get here and St. Joes soon!!


----------



## lolza22 (Oct 10, 2015)

Great shots. Thanks for this x


----------



## the lex files (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice one for getting up the rollercoaster


----------

